# Average Salary in Frankfurt



## AussiePune

HI
I would like to know what is the average salary for a person with 14yrs of exp in embedded domain. how much is the tax? and living cost in Frankfurt?

Thanks


----------



## James3214

I think from 'embedded domain' that you are in the IT/engineering job market, in which case the average 'brutto' salary should be around 4.5k EURs a month with about 30-40% deductions in tax/health insurance. I would guess a basic lifestyle around Frankfurt would cost you at least 1,500 EURs a month.


----------



## arunpral

Will 4000 Eurs per month (before tax) salary be sufficient in Frankfurt for family of three.


----------



## James3214

Depending on your circumstances, you are roughly going to end up paying around 800€ in tax, around 300-500€ in health insurance and I would think at least 1000€ in renting a 2 bed apartment (not too central). It depends on your lifestyle but it should be sufficient for comfort. Frankfurt pays some of the highest salaries in Germany but it also has some of the highest living costs.


----------



## arunpral

Iam planning to stay in eschborn near my workplace.
Also planning to stay alone for few months. Can i expect Rent around 300 Eur/month?


----------



## James3214

If you just wish to stay for a few months, I would suggest a WG or 'Wohngemeinschaft' where you share a place. That is all you are going to get for 300€ a month.
Check out sites like WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de


----------



## UdayBASIS

arunpral said:


> Will 4000 Eurs per month (before tax) salary be sufficient in Frankfurt for family of three.


If Your gross salary is 4000 Euros, then the Net pay will be around 2723 Euro per month. Hence for a modest and a little comfort lifestyle, it would be enough.

But savings side, it will be a difficult one.

Cheers,
Uday


----------



## Tellus

Worked for a Comp. in Eschborn some twenty years ago, it´s not only Frankfurt area, it´s Taunus - one of Germany´s most exclusive and expensive areas. For about 300€ you can get some space in a cellar...


----------



## expatgal

I agree with Tellus, however, Tellus is a bit more generous than this gal.

Frankfurt am Main is the financial capital of the cont. Eu. 
It also has the Frankfurt Stock Exchange, which should give you a clue as to how expensive it is to live there.
I've been to Frankfurt numerous times and in every season. There is always a conference, make that plural. In the summer it has tourists, at Christmas.. tourists, conference, students. All this make living there quite expensive.
I found it to be beautiful, you have the Rhine Mainz, and transportation is easy access. 
I'm still laughing at the 300 euros.


----------

